# Please fellas I want ID this Piranha. Thanks



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Hard to tell with that age, would guess RBP.


----------



## Hammertime (6 mo ago)

Looks like a rbp


----------



## hydr0shutter (4 mo ago)

3rd'ed the RBP


----------



## garymuzyczka (16 d ago)

Yep rbp bby


----------



## garymuzyczka (16 d ago)

Yep rbp bby


----------

